# ativan and effexor question



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Alright so a week ago i was prescribed ativan and effexor. now im supposed to take the effexor for a long time, but the ativan was a 10 day thing just so i could calm down and wait for the effexor to kick in. I'm scared because i took ativan for 10 days already and im supposed to stop cold turkey. will i feel like shit and have withdrawels? im not sure if i took it long enough to still have that. also, for those of you that have taken effexor, ive been taking it for 9 days now and i just wanted to know how long it will be before i notice any changes? thanks


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

guitarpwner said:


> Alright so a week ago i was prescribed ativan and effexor. now im supposed to take the effexor for a long time, but the ativan was a 10 day thing just so i could calm down and wait for the effexor to kick in. I'm scared because i took ativan for 10 days already and im supposed to stop cold turkey. will i feel like shit and have withdrawels? im not sure if i took it long enough to still have that. also, for those of you that have taken effexor, ive been taking it for 9 days now and i just wanted to know how long it will be before i notice any changes? thanks


I'm not going to say anything other than I hope you have a good experience with Effexor because I did not. Oh and I was on ativan for something like 2 weeks and had bad withdrawls.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I'm not going to say anything other than I hope you have a good experience with Effexor because I did not. Oh and I was on ativan for something like 2 weeks and had bad withdrawls.


...................................... What were the withdrawls like?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Just going to point out effexor is notorious for its horrible withdrawl, just try and not miss a dose lol.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

The Effexor is probably not going to help you at all. You have another shithole doctor like I did. If anything the Effexor is going to make you feel horrible, or worse, not trying to scare you. That shit messes with your brain chemicals so bad!!!. I haven't heard ONE good effexor story. I dought you have taken Ativan long enough. Ativan was my miracle med. If you have the 0.5mg Ativans, they are so fucking weak that they probably haven't helped you much have they?. If thats the case you won't have Ativan withdrawl. The Effexor is NOT going to kick in, its NOT going to calm you, its NOT going to help you with DP or anxiety. The only thing its probably going to do is make you worse. I HATE THESE FUCKING DOCTORS!!!. THEY MAKE ME WANT TO POUR PURE CHLORINE IN THEIR FUCKING BRAINS AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE IT!!!







.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Claymore said:


> The Effexor is probably not going to help you at all. You have another shithole doctor like I did. If anything the Effexor is going to make you feel horrible, or worse, not trying to scare you. That shit messes with your brain chemicals so bad!!!. I haven't heard ONE good effexor story. I dought you have taken Ativan long enough. Ativan was my miracle med. If you have the 0.5mg Ativans, they are so fucking weak that they probably haven't helped you much have they?. If thats the case you won't have Ativan withdrawl. The Effexor is NOT going to kick in, its NOT going to calm you, its NOT going to help you with DP or anxiety. The only thing its probably going to do is make you worse. I HATE THESE FUCKING DOCTORS!!!. THEY MAKE ME WANT TO POUR PURE CHLORINE IN THEIR FUCKING BRAINS AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry but the effexow could help him alot, people are different, just because it didnt help you doesnt mean it wont help him.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Claymore said:


> The Effexor is probably not going to help you at all. You have another shithole doctor like I did. If anything the Effexor is going to make you feel horrible, or worse, not trying to scare you. That shit messes with your brain chemicals so bad!!!. I haven't heard ONE good effexor story. I dought you have taken Ativan long enough. Ativan was my miracle med. If you have the 0.5mg Ativans, they are so fucking weak that they probably haven't helped you much have they?. If thats the case you won't have Ativan withdrawl. The Effexor is NOT going to kick in, its NOT going to calm you, its NOT going to help you with DP or anxiety. The only thing its probably going to do is make you worse. I HATE THESE FUCKING DOCTORS!!!. THEY MAKE ME WANT TO POUR PURE CHLORINE IN THEIR FUCKING BRAINS AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO









My doctor put me on paxil and it was fucking terrible. Although I didn't give it much of a chance, because I couldn't handle it and my doctor didn't care that it made my anxiety WAY worse. A lot of the anti-depressants are terrible the side effects are worse than the problem half the time. Plus some of them are very serious drugs and can fuck with you. I know ppl who got DP from anti-depressants before.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Auldie said:


> Im sorry but the effexow could help him alot, people are different, just because it didnt help you doesnt mean it wont help him.


I'm not going by just my own experience, i'm going by every other person that i've ever heard of who has taken it. You can think that if you want but the odds are not in his favor. You need to look up what kinda shit effexor and meds like it do to your freaking head.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agreed!. Effexor, Paxil, Prozac, and Rimeron all made me feel like a psycho!!!. Zoloft and Celexa did nothing, so I dnt think at all that anti-deppressants are good for us, just a waste of time, a lot of us aren't clinically deppressed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Claymore said:


> I'm not going by just my own experience, i'm going by every other person that i've ever heard of who has taken it. You can think that if you want but the odds are not in his favor. You need to look up what kinda shit effexor and meds like it do to your freaking head.


Well ive heard of tons of people that have gotten better from taking effexor, and i dont know why your doctors are prescribing such a heavy duty anti-depressant to kids, that jsut seems like a mistake waiting to happen.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Auldie said:


> Well ive heard of tons of people that have gotten better from taking effexor, and i dont know why your doctors are prescribing such a heavy duty anti-depressant to kids, that jsut seems like a mistake waiting to happen.


Have you heard of anyone with DP who has gotten better from it? And I think the doctors do it intentionally, FUCKERS!!!.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Claymore said:


> Have you heard of anyone with DP who has gotten better from it? And I think the doctors do it intentionally, FUCKERS!!!.


Tell me about it these are serious drugs! Your brain isn't even fully developed until your like 25. I don't like drugs that alter your brain chemistry. I know they work for some, but most people seem not to like them as well. No anti-depressants wont normally take your DP away that is something that as to go away on its own.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Claymore said:


> Have you heard of anyone with DP who has gotten better from it? And I think the doctors do it intentionally, FUCKERS!!!.


Exactly. I've been on this board for 9 months and have only seen 1 good Effexor story and everyone else talking about how horrible it is. Effexor made me hear voices. I had never heard voices before in my life. It also caused me to have almost another person living in my head. Like I had my own thoughts and then this line of rapid constant chatter that seemed to be controlled by someone else completely. It drove me to suicide. I was put in the psych ward and given Lamictal and the lamictal immediate stopped it. I haven't had it again since. I've said it before and I will say it again, Effexor was spewed out of the bowels of hell itself.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, I should probably respond to this post cause I'm taking Effexor XR for 3 years. I tried all kind of meds before taking Effexor and it didn't help. I was then in such a horrible state- the worst depression, anxiety and DR that I ever felt, and I could barely leave my house. Then I started Effexor and my depression, anxiety and DR was better. It was still very hard but with this pill I could somehow fight it. I started functioing as a result of it. My depression got a lot worse at the start of this year so my doc increased my dose from 150mg to 225mg, and once again I got better. Now my depression is again quite bad. But it still quite different from the way I used to feel before Effexor. I have DR only sometimes but my DP got bad.

So yeah, It didn't cure me but it sure helped me the most (espeically at the start of it)than anything else I tried. I know this med is quite strong and I know what you mean about missing one dose (scary!) but what can I do. Please stop scaring me lol


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Claymore said:


> Totally agreed!. Effexor, Paxil, Prozac, and Rimeron all made me feel like a psycho!!!. Zoloft and Celexa did nothing, so I dnt think at all that anti-deppressants are good for us, just a waste of time, a lot of us aren't clinically deppressed.


For alot of is DPers there is one med that seems to help more than all others...thats klonopin(clonazepam). other anti-seizure meds may help some as well....trileptal, neurontin, lamictal. all antidepressants have been pure hell for me...whether SSRI or SNRI....they all made me worse. try the klonopin if it works stay with it and dont read about long term withdrawal issues...if it works it works. for me it was miraculous for a few months now its kinda eh but still helps. i have maintained a low dose of 0.5 mg a day and once in a while ill take 1 mg.I also take trileptal...lamictal i didnt like. neurontin i keep going back and forth on but i never take alot it makes me super tired and dopey if i do. BTW i have tried stopping the klomopin and it just gets me back where i was before taking it...so its not the fear of withdrawals that keep me taking it, its the ability to feel somewhat normal and functional. remember when it comes to these meds nothing is perfect not even close. my pdoc is no nonsense...once when i mentioned withdrawal if i stopped she said you realize people get withdrawal from placebo lol.


----------

